# Bearing Failure or Failing Oil Pump?



## 4drgl (Jun 6, 2008)

Ok, here's the skinny... 
So the car (I thought was developing a rod knock)... The noise was consistent slight knocking inside the block, cold hot etc. The oil light/buzzer comes on between 2-3k rpms. If you rev the motor above 3k the oil light shuts off. (The engine has 5qts of fresh 10W 40 oil). The engine has been running fine for the last year or so... No noticeable changes. Also recent update, the oil light comes on and blinks at idle but only when the engine is hot, and it goes away if you give it gas but only under 2k rpm.








Yesterday, the car started and made an awful clanking noise upon startup in the morning. So I let it warm up and the noise went away. So I left for work and didn't hear the noise again. Drove six miles, the engine warmed up an ran just like normal. Took it home and same thing, except no noise at startup and drove home no abnormal noises.
Then I went to take my girlfriend to the store and the engine started fine (it was already warm) backed out of the parking space and the noise started again (the clanking) so as I was driving out of the parking lot I noticed that the noise was consistent with the tapping sensation I was getting out of the gas pedal. Then shortly down the road I also noticed that whatever the noise was coming from seemed to be robbing the engine of power. When it would clank and rattle the engine was having a very hard time accelerating?? 
The engine got overheated once, in my possession (before that ??) and I replaced the headgasket, and that was over a year ago. I replaced the T-belt and tensioner last Thanksgiving. Been running fine till now.
My thoughts were to pull the pan and see if what's breaking is repairable. But I'd like to know if anyone has had this problem or if anyone has had these symtoms, so that I can treat the problem quickly, if fixable. The engine has around 200k on it and I bought it from somebody that blew the auto trans because they didnt' know it needed oil... so it's maintenance has been well, a tad neglected before me.
I am buildiing an 09A 16V for the 8V replacement however I need the car for about another month, before I can tear it down.
Any ideas or help greatly apppreciated! Thx


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Bearing Failure or Failing Oil Pump? (4drgl)*

I'm thinking that your engine is probably toast and that you'd probably be best off renting a car for a month. Sorry about the bad news.
If/when you drop the pan, let us know what you find.


----------



## 4drgl (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Bearing Failure or Failing Oil Pump? (shipo)*

I'll drop the pan this weekend... just hope I can keep it on the road a bit longer. 
The engine has been toast for a while I just keep bandaging it back together. The engine was tore up when I purchased the car... There was only one reason I bought the car.... It didn't have any rust. 
Otherwise the drivetrain has been a nightmare to keep together, aside from the upgrades I've made..... 
Automatic to 020 5 speed conversion
G60 corrado front brakes w/22mm Master Cylinder
93 passat rear trailing arm with discs
91 GLI bumpers and trim
Stops fast but it doesn't run for S**T.








I'll stop being lazy now and swap the motors! Why waste mileage on a 2.0 16V when the 1.8 8V is/was still running! Wait till it kicks the bucket then swap it!


----------



## 4drgl (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Bearing Failure or Failing Oil Pump? (4drgl)*

Well, I guess it doesn't really matter now!!! The engine won't start... Will get it towed home this weekend and pull the pan. 
The racket that was going on inside the engine by the time I got to work was absolutely horrendous... Who knows what happened! 
Guess it's gettin a complimentary flatbed ride home! Hopefully the 16v swap goes smoothly!


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Bearing Failure or Failing Oil Pump? (4drgl)*

Keep us posted. Oh, and have a beer.


----------



## SoCalVWadam (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Bearing Failure or Failing Oil Pump? (shipo)*

posted this in ur other thread:
1. Put a gauge on it! The oil pressure is low and the buzzer has been trying to tell you something! You are the one who is giving you motor excessive wear.
2... Because: Oil buzzer is coming on it is informing you of low oil pressure. If you rev it up and it goes away all your doing is just tricking the sensors. You rev it and it creates a just enough pressure to shut off the light. STILL HARMING THE MOTOR! (Ask me how I know! )
SO...buy a new block or tear apart your old one because I am positive if you remove your oil filter you will find brass bearing flecks inside!
oH AND TO ANSWER WHAT IS WRONG: Your motor needs a new oil pump and bearings set. You are right with having to drop the pan...I am about an hour from doing the SAME process...but am currently looking for a vr6 motor.


----------



## SoCalVWadam (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Bearing Failure or Failing Oil Pump? (SoCalVWadam)*

with reading this thread I see that your motor is destroyed...good luck man. Next time pay closer attention to the idiot lights...and install some gauges!


----------



## Mortal_Wombat (Jan 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

a thicker oil may have kept it alive for a little longer...10w40 is too thin


----------



## 4drgl (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Mortal_Wombat)*

I already have another motor, I don't really care.
I've hated that engine from the day I bought the car. Just decided to drive it till it couldn't go anymore! 
Drove it home yesterday , it was 90 and I was in rush hour traffic and the engine banged away for 30 minutes sitting at stop lights and chugging away! I've gotten my money worth out of that little engine. I am ready for a change! 
I just finished putting girling 54's new 10.1 rotors, and corrado G60 hubs/bearings on it... It's had a passat rear disc trailing arm on it for over a year completely rebuilt and stops like nobodys business. The 8V was boring!! Now I have a reason to yank the engine out of the car!















Would I have liked the engine to run another month?? Yes, do I care that it gave up now? No not really. it gives me an excuse to buy all kinds of new stuff for the car, and do what I really wanted to do with the car a year ago. 
I was going to run 15W in the engine, but never got to it. The temps here have been pretty high the last two weeks 100's and +. So it was borrowed time anyway.


_Modified by 4drgl at 12:52 PM 8-8-2008_


----------



## SoCalVWadam (Jul 28, 2008)

Just glad it wont impede your daily life.








Now get to that overhaul!
Show us pics after swap...and good luck.
The 15w in 15w30 is the startup (cold) viscosity and the 30 is the warm viscosity.
What you needed to be running was some 20w50 ...thicker all the way around


----------



## 4drgl (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (SoCalVWadam)*

No, I have another way around! Carpooling is better for the environment, and my wallet.
Much less fun however, but also cheaper!
I tossed the idea around of changing the oil, but didn't want to stress the oil pump any further, so I just continued with what "had been working". The engine didn't burn but maybe about 1/4 of a quart of oil every 3000 miles, but it had a rod knock and things weren't properly maintained previous to me so I just let it be.
Anyway, 16v is stripped and waiting for parts & paint to start arriving. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JETTASTREETRACER (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (4drgl)*

my car is the same....do you think i should replace the pump? lol you guys are freaking me out by saying that the engine is pretty m







uch toast. i cant afford a car or an engine...i start autobody classes soon


----------



## 4drgl (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (JETTASTREETRACER)*

Hah... Found the problem... The rod bearing came sooo loose that the piston whacked the cylinder head... WORN OUT!!! 
The 16v is much better!


----------



## Conroy717 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Bearing Failure or Failing Oil Pump? (4drgl)*

that sucks man it could have been that you are running to thick of oil because if your saying when it warmed up it ran fine that makes sense because the warmer the oil is it thins out and in the mourning when you were starting your car and it was clanking your oil is cool and thicker possible not thin enough to fully pass through your bearing caps sad to here about your car though good luck


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Bearing Failure or Failing Oil Pump? (4drgl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4drgl* »_Well, I guess it doesn't really matter now!!! The engine won't start... Will get it towed home this weekend and pull the pan. 
The racket that was going on inside the engine by the time I got to work was absolutely horrendous... Who knows what happened! 
Guess it's gettin a complimentary flatbed ride home! Hopefully the 16v swap goes smoothly!


Probably lost the bottom end all together.threw a bearing or two.


----------



## 4drgl (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Bearing Failure or Failing Oil Pump? (AZV6)*

I was only running 10W-40 Havoline, with a Fram filter... it was right after the oil change, within a day that problems began, I normally use Quaker, but the store I buy my oil from didn't have anymore... 
It had to have lost a bearing on the crank cylinder 4, cause the bottom of the head had a big shiny mark and so did the piston! No damage just very obvious that they made contact, and the engine had a brand new timing belt/tensioner on it. Just retimed it last november.
But ohwell! Swapped in my 2.0 16v and got it running. It's much better, especially on the highway.



_Modified by 4drgl at 8:38 AM 10-6-2008_


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Bearing Failure or Failing Oil Pump? (4drgl)*

Nice. 16V engines are fantastic. Why not move up to a better oil?
How many miles on this motor?
I suggest a Mann/mahle or OEM filter with something like Pentosin, lubro-moly, mobil 1, castrol.


----------



## 4drgl (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Bearing Failure or Failing Oil Pump? (AZV6)*

I've been contemplating changing oils, and I know the filter needs to be upgraded. Haven't done any research on oils/filters yet.
The new engine has 125,xxx out of a 91 gti. I need to change the oil and check the head torque, don't think I even have 500 miles on the swap yet.
It's running really well. I haven't adjusted (or checked) the dpr or potentiometer settings yet. It has a very erractic stalling problem... posted in the 16v forum... but other than that. I've been running premium 91 octane in it... No complaints!


----------

